# My first Fattie, ever...QVIEW



## everyday (Aug 27, 2008)

After looking at all the fatties, I had to try one.  Did a simple one with sage sausage, tomato paste, pepperoni, mushrooms, mozzarella, pepper, all spice and wrapped it in bacon.  Was so excited I forgot the before pics but here's one of it on the smoker.  Also have two butts and two pork tenderloins on.


----------



## solar (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL!!! OMG!! That has to be the prettiest fattie I've ever seen, to cool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm guessing you did the lattice work with the bacon on the counter and rolled it from there?  Great job!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 27, 2008)

looking good.......don't forget the AFTERWARDS q-view........with the butts and tenderloins also included


----------



## babyback (Aug 27, 2008)

That is some fancy bacon wrapping ya got there.  Lookin' forward to the end result.


----------



## wutang (Aug 27, 2008)

It will be the first of many.  They are addicting.  You can join fatties anonymous in this thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=anonymous
I haven't joined yet because I am still in denial!!


----------



## everyday (Aug 27, 2008)

It's getting there...158.  Loins are done, butts still cooking.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great, getting hungry!


----------



## everyday (Aug 27, 2008)

Here it is!!!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 27, 2008)

well.............its red for sure...........LOLOL...j/k.......looks great!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great shot of that FATTY!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 27, 2008)

She's a beaut.  Great job.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 27, 2008)

Great job on yer smoke , looks very tasty


----------



## dentman1037 (Aug 27, 2008)

I LOVE FATTIES!  I have made 2 in the last couple of weeks, but they didnt look that good.


----------



## everyday (Aug 28, 2008)

Man this thing was tasty.  We couldn't stop eating it.  I think I'll try a breakfast fatty next and also one with a little more cheese.

How long do these take for most people?  I'd like to throw them on for breakfast but if it's going to take 3 1/2 or 4 hours its more like lunch!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats about how long mine take to hit 165* internal


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

It takes about five times longer to smoke them than to eat them, that is my scientific answer. 
I remeber my first fattie and my embarrasment, when my wife came home from bookclub to find me rolling on the floor with a huge bellyache and the last few crumbs of meaty goodness stuck to the corners of my lips by the congealing fat. yes...I can't believe I ate the whole thing!

but seriously I have had them off in as little as two hours, but I rolled the pork really thin, 1/4 " and made sure everthing inside was cooked through before the wrap. I also used cheap thin bacon to help make it a quicky.


----------

